# ADA sur mac



## monetai (3 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, 

Dans le cadre de mes études je doit apprendre a coder en ADA... jusque là tout vas bien mais il y as un petit problème.. 
Je ne trouve pas de compilateur compatible avec mon mac intel sous snow léopard... il y as bien des plug in pour xcode mais apparemment ca ne marche pas avec la version 3.2... 
Et bien sur les profs sont sur windows... (sauf un mais il utilise tiger je crois...)

Alors je vous appel a l'aide = ) 

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## mael65 (22 Novembre 2011)

Je vais bientôt avoir le même souci.

J'ai tenté sous OS X 10.7 (Lion) d'installer MacAda, et donc le compilateur Gnat. Je suis passé par le .dmg donné sur le site macada.org puis sur le site libre.adacore.com/libre/download/ pour récupérer les sources GPL et les décompresser directement (nom de la source : gnat-gpl-2011-x86_64-apple-darwin10.2.0-bin.tar).

Mais dans toutes les situations, je me retrouve avec l'erreur à la compilation :

MacBook-Air:~ home$ gnatmake hello.adb
gnatbind -x hello.ali
gnatlink hello.ali
ld: library not found for -lcrt1.10.5.o
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
gnatlink: error when calling /usr/local/gnat/bin/gcc
gnatmake: *** link failed.
MacBook-Air:~ home$ ​J'ai evidement bien fait la commande pour permettre d'utiliser la fonction :export PATH=/usr/local/gnat/bin:$PATH​Visiblement, j'ai trainé sur quelques forums, et j'ai lu que cela est lié à GCC. C'est vraiment pas facile d'utiliser le langage ADA sur mac...​


----------



## ntx (22 Novembre 2011)

mael65 a dit:


> ld: library not found for -lcrt1.10.5.o


Il faut modifier dans le make la commande de link (ln) pour prendre la bonne version de cette librairie crt.

Sur SL il existe bien la version 10.5 ainsi que la 10.6. Pour 10.7, allez voir dans /usr/lib (ls -l /usr/lib/*crt*) quelles sont la ou les versions présentes. Je parierai pour une 10.7 et peut être une 10.6.


----------



## Hugo86e (22 Novembre 2011)

salut, je suis en galère aussi pour programmer en ada sur mon mbp..
mon topic est là 
http://forums.macg.co/developpement-sur-mac/programmer-en-ada-sous-mac-920532.html
par contre ce que vous racontez tous les 2 j'ai pas bien compris :/


----------

